# LB is a Mummy!



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*   

LB and DH

Hope that your first day with your wee Bubs has been absolutely perfect! 

Been thinking about you loads and can't wait to meet the wee man.

YOU DID IT! 

Loads of love, luck and happiness for your family's future

Dee, O, F n E
xxxxxxxxxxxx

  *​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Fantastic news !!

Hope it has been the best of days, and may you all have many many more  

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fab! 

hope you have had a fanntastic time and enjoy many more precious moments as a mummy and daddy!

love
suzie xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations LB!

Enjoy every minute, can't wait to hear more.
Love
OT x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

aww what lovely news! congratulations

LB hope you and dh and your ds are all on cloud none right now,   

love caseyxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

LB

Congratulations.  Hope you are enjoying your first days as a family.  Can't wait to read how you are getting on

Karen x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

congratulations LB and DH

enjoy 

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

fantatic news over the moon for you both  

nikki xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations LB and DH

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations LB.  That's wonderful news to read.  Look forward to hearing all about it and hope you are enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Massive congrats LB and DH!

T x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulation LB & DH​
I hope everything is going well 

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS LB & DH..............let us know how things are when you get a chance..........as if you will want to pull yourself away from your little one & talk to us!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

LB & Dh

Congratulations!

Laine


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

WOW LB its really happened, hope its everything you dreamed of!
cant wait to hear the details 

kj x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear LB and DH

Just wanted to say a huge congratulations and send you lots of love too. 
So pleased to see that your journey has made you a Mummy and Daddy at long last. A wait I am sure that was well worth waiting for!
Think of you often and hope that we get to speak when you have a few moments to share your news and catch up.
In the meantime sending you love and hugs all the way up from the south.
Love Dawn xxx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

LB and DH,

Absolutely delighted to read your news, wishing you all the very best for the future.

Luv
Gailx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

You know how happy i am for you. Will chat to you soon. Have i given you my new phone number?

Love kImx x x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

LB & Mr LB

fantastic news, mega  

cant wait to hear your news

A
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

[fly]     Congratulations welcome to the world    [fly][/fly]


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

awwww thanks Dee for this lovely thread and thanks for all your good wishes ladies 


Well Bubs has made the house and garden his own 
we are so thrilled that he is here and seems to be settling in nicely - he is a sociable little boy who likes to be entertained - (don't they all!) - and he seems a happy little boy.

dh and i are exhausted but delighted and to be truthful he went to bed at 7.15pm and i am missing him  - first time i have been able to think straight in a fortnight .

It seems amazing that he has only been here 6 days - i think because it is so full on that you get used to it really quickly. 

dh is stuck into the ironing so i have been watching a bit of tv - first time in ages.

Dawn great to see you posting - take care hun

LB
X


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

LB i'm sooooo pleased your little man has settled in. it's fantastic to be so busy and tired all the time isn't it    it has been almost a year since our little man moved in and i still have to pinch myself sometimes just so i know i'm not dreaming.

pam xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lovely to hear your update LB..glad little one is settling in nicely and keeping you busy  lol at missing him after he's gone to bed..
keep us posted on your progress..

kj x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Ahhh LB

Thrilled to bits for you! Sounds like you are having a fab time!

Congratulations you are a Mummy!!!!

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

So lovely to read your news LB and to hear that Bubs is settling in so well!
Love Viva
P.S. How did you get your DH to do the ironing?


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi LB,
Just delighted to hear how it's all going with Bubs!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh Wow LB that's such fantastic news for you and dh. Absolutely thrilled for you all.

Are you able to say how old bubs is? Thrilled for you........ohhhhh you've made my week!

    

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS LB & Dh!  Your little man sounds wonderful, full of mischief!   Really happy for you all, with love Amanda xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

LB, glad to read that Bubs is settling in so well.  "Exhausted but delighted" just about sums it up I reckon   .  Look forward to reading more about your days as a new Mum.

love
Cindy


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

LB
Great to hear Bubs is settling in well.  Enjoy every minute.
Love
OT x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Fabulous news LB, just seen this and its brill!

Lots of love and can't wait to hear more

Amanda
xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi LB 

You know how over the moon I am for you hun.  Just sooo happy for you  

Lovely to hear how it's all going, and sounds like bubbs is settling in very well   Keep us up to date with lots of news of your lovely new family   

Congratulations to you and dh. 

Loadsa love 
Jayne x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Great to hear that bubs has settled in - congratulations.


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Just wanted to add my welcome to the mummys club.

Well done LB.

PBMxxxxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I've only just seen this thread, I'm a bit slow ...

Congratulations LB. I am SO happy that you have your dream at last - and that little one is so lucky to have you as his mummy. Fantastic news. Enjoy every second. And there will be a birthday party to remember coming up soon.  

Lots of love from Carole

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

